# Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012



## pema (21. Jan. 2012)

Hallo,

heute mal 'hoher' Besuch im Garten

petra

Ein Grünspecht auf Ameisensuche.


----------



## Digicat (22. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Servus Petra

Klasse eingefangen ...

 
Panasonic Lumix G3 mit dem Panasonic 45-200@200mm (400mm Kb); 1/50, f5.6, ISO 800; Stativ durch 3fach Verglasung

Wünsche einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## ron (22. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Schön Helmut,

gar nicht soo schlecht, wenn man die Umstände mit ein bezieht. Das Rot-orange ist echt ein Blickfänger...
Bei uns gab es im letzten Sommer sehr viele Rotkelchen, aber im Winter ist es hier für die zu kalt.

Nur die Meisen, Dompfaffe und Birkenzeisige zeigen sich hier am Futterbrett. Und mal selten ein Buntspecht.

Also eher mager   Aber ich habe letztens die Birkhähne balzen hören. Die hatten sich wohl in der Jahreszeit vertan 

LG

Ron


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Ganz stolz bin ich,
daß ich eine Nonnenmeise erwischt habe.
Hatte ich zwar schon von gehört, aber im eigenen Garten noch nie gesehen...
bis vor einigen Tagen!


----------



## Digicat (22. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Servus Eva-Maria

Super 

Nonnenmeisen werden in Wirklichkeit aber Sumpfmeisen genannt.

Alles Gute noch im nachhinein


----------



## pema (22. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Hallo,
ist bei euch der Vogelbesuch auch so sehr zurück gegangen...im Vergleich zum letzten Winter?

Von 'Winter' kann man ja bei uns noch gar nicht reden. Bisher gab es noch keinen Schnee und Minusgrade vielleicht an 2 oder 3 Tagen. In Anbetracht der letzten 2 Jahre habe ich mir einen Riesenvorrat an Vogelfutter angelegt...wie es jetzt aussieht, reicht der noch bis zum nächsten Winter...wenn nicht noch länger.

petra


----------



## Digicat (22. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Servus Petra

Über den Winter gesehen ist die Dichte bei uns zurück gegangen ...

Wobei an manchen Tagen (mit Minus-Graden) mehr als in den Vorjahren los war, aber bei Plus-Graden garnix los war ... in Summe also weniger als in früheren Wintern.

So fehlen z.B. die Bergfinken bis jetzt, die Erlenzeisige machen sich auch sehr rar, erst einmal in diesem Winter beobachtet.
Dafür habe ich heute einen Kernbeisser gesehen, den hatte ich 2009 das letzte mal gesehen.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (22. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Mit dem Vogelfuttervorrat geht es uns ähnlich, Petra. Also füttern wir jetzt eben auch ohne Schnee und (fast) ohne Minusgrade.

Die Vogelvielfalt lässt aber ob der warmen Temperaturen auch zu wünschen übrig. Sperlinge, Blau- und Kohlmeisen, Grünfinken, Amseln und Türkentauben. Das war's. Bergfinken, Kernbeisser, Wacholderdrosseln etc. in diesem Winter bisher Fehlanzeige hier, leider.


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Hallo,
als Gartenbesitzer im Umfeld vieler katzen kann ich den Rückgang von Vögeln im Garten nur bestätigen. Das Futter (obwohl hängend im Baum) wurde noch gar nicht angerührt. Am Wochenende kann ich sehr wohl beobachten, dass sich an meine Sträuchern von einigen Amseln, Kohlmeisen und auch einer Spatzengruppe "leergefressen" werden. Es sind aber immer noch etliche Hartriegelfrüchte und Sanddornbeeren etc. da. Die Vögel aus der Feldflur haben sich noch nicht eingestellt (Grünfinken, Wacholderdrossel, Girlitze, Stieglitze).
Dieser Winter ist halt nicht so streng. Die zahlreich gepflanzten Sträucher und mittlerweile gut begrünten Feldraine reichen immer noch. Bei Spaziergängen am Wochenende sieht man hier und da einige der Gäste der letzten Winter.


----------



## Dieter_B (11. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Hallo, ich habe eine schöne Idee für eine Wintervogeltränke bei Tiere in Not Bochum gefunden und habe sie gleich nachgebaut. Die Vögel und auch Eichhörnchen finden ja bei den Minusgraden leider keine offene Wasserstelle. Sie saßen immer auf dem Eis und versuchten etwas rauszupicken um etwas Wasser zu bekommen. Was haben wir also gemacht? Schalen aufgestellt und mehrmals am Tag Eis raus und neues Wasser rein. Wurde gerne von den Vögelchen angenommen. Nur hat man ja nicht immer die Zeit die Stellen frei zu halten, mit dieser tollen Idee fällt das auffüllen der Wasserschalen mehrmals am Tag weg, das Wasser bleibt dank dem kleinen Aquarienheizer immer frei. Wirklich eine tolle Idee.


----------



## Zermalmer (12. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*



pema schrieb:


> Ein Grünspecht auf Ameisensuche.


Hallo Petra,
bei uns hat sich auch (nach ettlichen Jahren) mal wieder ein Grünspecht in den Garten "verirrt"

Er hat sich zu ein paar Pickern in der Rinde der Kiefer hinreissen lassen und fand es toll, dass er am Teich trinken konnte.

Anscheinend sogar so toll, dass er sogar heute ein 2. mal da war.

Leider hat es mit dem Foto nicht wirklich funktioniert


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Eine etwas weiter entfernte Futterstelle im Garten.... lockt auch diese Gesellen an


----------



## Digicat (13. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Servus Eva-Maria

Klasse 

Heute und gestern ...

Ehepaar Dompfaff
   

Kernbeisser-Weibchen
 
Deren Mann war auch da, zwar fotografiert, aber nicht herzeigbar 

Alles mit der Panasonic G3 und dem 45-200mm Teleobjektiv

Vorgestern, Samstag war ein Neuntöter auch da, leider nur sehr kurz, sodaß sich leider nicht einmal ein Sichtungsfoto ausgegangen ist.
Ansonst sind nur die üblichen Vögel da ... Spatzen, Meisen (Blau-, Kohl-, Hauben-, __ Tannen- und Weidenmeise), Bergfinken seit Freitag, Erlenzeisige, Buchfinken, Wintergoldhähnchen, Zaunkönig, Rotkehlchen, Amseln ... aus der Entfernung (25-30m) auch Eichelhäher, Krähen und Ringeltauben und seit Freitag Wacholderdrosseln.


----------



## gappakoenig (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Hallo,

was wäre ein Garten ohne Wintergäste am Vogelhaus! Vor ein paar Tagen entdeckte ich die Wacholderdrossel zunächst auf unserem zugefrorenen und Teich und schoß das erste Foto. Sie hüpfte dann etwas näher an das Vogelhäuschen heran und ließ sich auch dort fotografieren. Auch einen Grünfink konnte ich erwischen. Um den Vogelreigen etwas zu erweitern, lade ich die Fotos mal hoch.

Viele Grüße

Gerd


----------



## Moonlight (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Ist schon toll was ihr so alle für Vögel im Garten habt. 
Außer Spatzen, Blau- und Kohlmeisen verirrt sich nix in mein Futterhäuschen.

Schade ... 

Mandy


----------



## Zermalmer (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Schade ...


Nicht traurig sein Mandy rh

Die sind sicherlich immer da, wenn Du nicht hinguckst


----------



## karsten. (16. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Hallo
@Gerd
das ist ja interessant
heuer haben wir das erste Mal auch 3 Pärchen Wacholderdrosseln am Haus. 
Dafür fehlen Spechte und Eichelhäher.

wo bei das bestimmt u.a. daran liegt , dass einer unser Nachbarn ,
mangels anderer Fertigkeiten ,
seine Bestimmung im Fällen großer Bäume sieht :evil

die Krähen machen uns besonders Spass 
u.a. halten sie die Katzen auf Abstand und
mausen die Meisenknödel komplett


----------



## pema (16. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Hallo Karsten,
sehr schöne Fotos
Ich finde Krähen ja toll...nur leider sind sie bei mir im Garten so scheu, dass die kleinste Bewegung meinerseits (im Haus wohlgemerkt) reicht, um sie zu vertreiben.
Habe letztens einen Bericht über die in NRW erlaubte Krähenjagd gesehen...war wirklich mehr als traurig und eher peinlich, für was sich sog. Jäger nicht zu schade sind

petra


----------



## gappakoenig (16. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Hallo,

Karsten: 
sehr gut besuchte Futterstelle. Ich habe auch gleich mit ein paar Apfelstücken das Futterangebot für unsere Vögel erweitert.

Ich habe dieses Jahr auch die Beobachtung gemacht, dass die Vögel aus den umliegenden Feldern und Wäldern unserer Gegend weniger im Garten oder gar nicht auftauchten. Wenn in den Vorjahren über längere Zeit Schnee lag, kamen auch Goldammern, Zeisige, Stieglitze und natürlich Spechte und Eichelhäher. 
Wahrscheinlich haben sie trotz der Kälte in ihrem Lebensraum noch genug Futter gefunden?

Viele Grüsse

Gerd


----------



## gappakoenig (22. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Hallo,

dieser Tage ist mir noch dieses Foto (Ausschnittvergrößerung) unseres sonst eher scheuen Rotkehlchens im Garten gelungen. Es hat mich relativ nah an sich herangelassen (vielleicht war es dankbar für die Winterfütterung?!). Habe ich jedenfalls so noch nie erlebt! Das Füttern selbst habe ich seit 2 Tagen eingestellt.

Viele Grüsse

Gerd


----------



## Digicat (22. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Servus Gerd

Warum hast du das Füttern eingestellt 

Ich füttere das ganze Jahr mit der Jahreszeit entsprechenden Futter.

Wie überall gibt es pro und kontra zu dieser Fütterung.

Dein Rotkehlchen hast sehr gut ablichten können ... gefällt mir


----------



## gappakoenig (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Hallo Helmut,

sehr interessante Meinungen über das Für und Wider der Ganzjahresfütterung unserer Vögel.

Ehrlich gesagt, ich kenne es gar nicht anders und  halte es auch für besser, wenn unsere Vögel bei milderen Temperaturen ihr Futter wieder selbst suchen müssen. 
Das heißt, eine Ausnahme gibt es bei uns im Garten und das ist seit einem Jahr Rosina (Bilder vom Vorjahr), ein Amselweibchen, an dem ich, wenn ich vor die Tür oder ans Fenster gehe, nicht vorbei komme, ohne ein paar Rosinen zu spendieren. Während der letzten Brutzeit bis zum Herbst war sie verschwunden und tauchte in diesem Winter wieder auf.  

Ansonsten ist mir gerade auf Deine Anregung der Gedanke gekommen, dass meine im Garten lebenden Vögel ja über das ganze Jahr bei mir einen gedeckten Tisch voll tierischer und pflanzlicher Nahrung vorfinden, da ich nicht spritze, neben dem Teich einige wilde Ecken, Sträucher, Hecken und __ Wildblumen habe und mein Obst auch mit den Vögeln teile. So füttere ich sie ja doch über das ganze Jahr. Selbst der Grünspecht (älteres Foto) gräbt im Sommer die Ameisenpuppen aus und die dann später ausschwärmenden geflügelten Ameisen sind ein Leckerbissen für Mauersegler und Schwalben.

Viele Grüße

Gerd


----------



## Digicat (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Servus Gerd

Also doch  wenn auch durch die von dir gesetzten Stauden, Sträucher und Bäume 



> die dann später ausschwärmenden geflügelten Ameisen sind ein Leckerbissen für Mauersegler und Schwalben.


und für __ Libellen ... 
Hatte 2010 oder 2011 mal so ein Erlebnis ... waren bestimmt 100 Libellen die sich an einem Nachmittag über einen Schlupf von fliegenden Ameisen hermachten (kann man sicher hier nachlesen)


----------



## pema (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Hallo zusammen,

leider kein Foto...ich weiß, Mist, aber heute habe ich mal einen ganz neuen Kollegen im Garten beobachten dürfen. Einen Merlin (musste im Bestimmungsbuch nachschauen), der sich die gutgefütterten Spatzen einverleiben wollte.
Aber da meine Spätzchen sich am liebsten in der Ligusterhecke verkrümmeln, musste der wunderschöne Greif auf der Hecke landen und sich das Geschimpfe von unten anhören

Letztes Jahr hat einTurmfalke den Sturzflug in die Hecke gewagt...sah ziemlich peinlich aus, als dieser tolle Jäger sich aus dem Astgewirr befreien musste

Petra

p.s.  Also bei mir gibt es - auch für Raubvögel - die Ganzjahresfütterung


----------



## Casybay (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Hallo Gerd,
Dein Grünspecht ist klasse getroffen
Den bekomme ich nicht vor die Linse , so schnell wie der immer weg ist.


----------



## Hüslischnägg (29. Feb. 2012)

Hallo
Ich möchte gerne wissen was für ein Vogel das ist. Für ein Amselweibchen ist wohl dieser Schnabel zu lang???
Vielen Dank für Eure Antwort.


----------



## Digicat (29. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Servus Jacqueline

Mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit handelt es sich um eine Wacholder- oder Singdrossel ...


----------



## butzbacher (1. März 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*



Hüslischnägg schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich möchte gerne wissen was für ein Vogel das ist. Für ein Amselweibchen ist wohl dieser Schnabel zu lang???
> Vielen Dank für Eure Antwort.



Hallo,

das ist eine Singdrossel.

Gr´ß André


----------



## Hüslischnägg (3. März 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Hallo Helmut und André
Vielen Dank, endlich ist das Rätsel gelöst.


----------



## pema (4. März 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Hallo zusammen,
habe zwei Neuzugänge zu vermelden. 
Ein Türkentaubenpaar und endlich sind die Distelfinken wieder da

petra


----------



## pema (4. März 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Ach...

und mein Mäuschen hätte ich fast vergessen


----------



## pema (17. März 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Hallo zusammen,

heute sollte wohl eine neue Futterstelle in unserem Garten eröffnet werden...mein Teich
Ein offensichtlich sehr verliebter Entenmann zeigte seiner Angebeteten diese 'kleine Oase der Ruhe' Offensichtlich fand sie Gefallen an dem Ambiente und fing an die ersten- sich zeigenden- kleinen grünen Halme der Uferbepflanzung raus zu reißen:evil
Nachdem ich einige Zeit ganz versunken diesem Idyll zugeschaut hatte, bin ich mal mit der Kamera raus, um die Besitzverhältnisse zu klären. Es gab böses Geschnattere ob meiner Präsenz und dann einen Senkrechtstart.
Zwei Stunden später waren sie wieder da...diesmal schon weniger ängstlich und ich musste ganz nah dran gehen, um sie zu beeindrucken.
Jetzt habe ich ein sehr schlechtes Gewissen - eigentlich wollte ich doch einen naturähnlichen Teich:? Aber er ist doch viel zu klein für zwei (oder vielleicht noch mehr) __ Enten.
Vielleicht habe ich ja auch überreagiert ??
petra


----------



## Christine (17. März 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Hallo Petra,

nein, Du hast nicht überreagiert. Wenn die sich an Deinem Teich niederlassen ist das zwar niedlich, aber ansonsten.... Du weißt doch, wie Ententeiche in Zoos oder Parks aussehen. Das liegt nicht daran, dass sie lieblos angelegt sind. Das liegt daran, dass sie leergefressen und vollgesch...... sind.

Ein großes Gewässer steckst das sicher weg - ein "kleiner" Gartenteich bestimmt nicht.

PS: Dein Mäuschen finde ich total süss!


----------



## gappakoenig (19. März 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Hallo Petra,

seit  Tagen hielten mich die __ Enten, wie jedes Frühjahr, auf Trapp. Vorgestern hatte ich die Faxen dicke und habe ein Netz über den Teich gespannt. Es gibt Zugänge für alle anderen Teichbewohner, wie __ Molche, __ Frösche u. a., nur nicht für Enten. 
Nun ist Ruhe eingekehrt.

Viele Grüsse

Gerd


----------



## pema (19. März 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Hallo,
ich hoffe, soweit muß ich nicht gehen...obwohl, gerade war der Erpel wieder da. Diesmal allein Der arme Kerl, offensichtlich war sein Mädel doch nicht so beeindruckt 

petra


----------



## gappakoenig (25. März 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Hallo,

das Futterhäuschen vom Winter ist weg. Trotzdem kommt die Türkentaube noch gerne in unseren Garten.

Viele Grüsse

Gerd


----------



## Dieter_B (31. März 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Hier ein kleiner Mix von unseren Gartenbesuchern. Bei den letzten beiden Bildern bin ich mir nicht sicher, welches Vögelchen hat sich da zu uns "verirrt"? Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## pema (31. März 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Hallo Dieter,
sind den auf den beiden letzten Fotos die gleichen Vögel fotografiert worden?
Das vorletzte Bild zeigt, meiner Meinung nach,entweder eine Heckenbraunelle oder einen Sperling. Wenn er ohne Kollegen aufgetaucht ist, dann ist es wahrscheinlich eine Heckenbraunelle.

petra


----------



## Dieter_B (31. März 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Hallo Petra,

ja auf den beiden Bildern ist der gleiche Vogel fotografiert worden. Dann lag ich mit meiner Vermutung mit der Heckenbraunelle doch richtig. Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## pema (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Hier mal meine Heckenbraunelle

petra


----------



## pema (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Hallo zusammen,
hier mal ein Wellnesstag im Leben eines Eichelhähers:

erst mal etwas rumglotzen 
dann ein erfrischendes Bad 
ein wenig pudern 
kurz nach versteckten Nüssen suchen 
Glück gehabt: das Eichhörnchen war wieder zu doof 
und guten Appetit. 

petra


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Hi,

bei mir hat sich die Tage eine Gruppe Sturnus vulgaris (__ Stare) ordentlich in der Sternmagnolie ausgetobt. (gut das die Blüten da noch nicht ganz auf waren) Einer harrte aus als ich mit der Kamera kam, ganz nach dem Motto 

"Ich bin ein __ Star, und bleib da"


----------



## PeterBoden (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Wieder war heute Badetag.

Es ist an der Zeit, das ich langsam beginne den Teich zu genießen als das was er ist, einen naturnahen Teich.
     

Der Eichelhäher hatte vor meinem Fotoeinsatz laut protestierend -nach SEINEM Bad- das Gelände verlassen.
Wir kennen uns bereits oberflächlich, seine Fluchtdistanz respektieren wir beide.

In obigen Fotos ist ein weiterer Badegast vertreten, ich vermute eine __ Bachstelze oder ähnliches.

Lange habe ich zugeschaut.


P.S. 
Ich habe aufgerüstet. 
Ja, auch wegen den Tierfotografien.
Ein paar Adapter benötige ich noch, dann ist das neue Objektiv mit einem Durchmesser von 10" und der Brennweite von 1200mm bereit.


----------



## jolantha (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Mein Hoch-Pflanzenteich sollte ja eigentlich keine Futterstelle werden !
Die __ Enten waren da wohl anderer Ansicht !! Mein Kater hatte keinerlei Interresse an diesem Lebendfutter


----------



## pema (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Hallo Frank,
dein __ Star sieht ja aus wie 'gemalt'

petra


----------



## chrishappy2 (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Habe mir gestern ein Nistkasten mit 3 Kammern gebaut


----------



## pema (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Hallo zusammen,

Frau Gimpel isst zu Abend und nimmt danach ein Schlückchen Wasser, während Herr Gimpel von oben die Lage sondiert

petra


----------



## PeterBoden (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Hallo,


nach seinem allmorgendlichem Bad im Teich flog der Eichelhäher andauernd über eine Stunde lang in den am Ufer stehenden Fliederbusch um ihn jedesmal mit etwas im Schnabel Richtung Nest zu verlassen.

Auf den Fotos sieht man es, er knipst die Zweigspitzen ab.


----------



## karsten. (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Moin 

schönen Sonntag


----------



## Echinopsis (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

...beim Baden heute erwischt, eine Amsel:


----------



## pema (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Hallo,
ist bei euch eigentlich z.Zt. auch der Teufel los in Sachen Vogelbesuch?
Während im Winter der Futterstellenbesuch eher mau war, muß ich z.Zt. jeden Tag nachfüllen. Es kommen auch eine ganze Reihe von Vogelarten, die bei mir im Winter gar nicht auftauchten

petra

Sehr schöne Badefotos... und das knutschende Taubenpäärchen-so schön kann Liebe sein


----------



## Digicat (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Servus Petra

Kann ich leider nicht bestätigen, hier ist leider nicht mehr so viel los ...

Es kommen schon noch Grünlinge, Meisen und auch ein Dompfaff-Pärchen ...
Auch Rotkehlchen und Rotschwänzchen kommen sporadisch vorbei ...

Aber alles um einiges weniger als im Winter ...

Einmal die Woche eine Futtersäule aufffüllen das war es ...


----------



## mitch (28. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Hallo,

habt ihr schon mal so eine Amsel gesehen?


----------



## pema (28. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Hallo Mitch,
vor lauter Ärger grau geworden?
Störung in der Pigmentierung
Eine neue Art?

Ich habe heute ein neues Wildtaubenpäärchen bei mir fotografiert. Erst dachte ich, es seien Hohltauben (eigentlich kann es auch nicht anders sein), aber die beiden waren fast so groß wie Ringeltauben und die eine (ich denke mal, es war der Herr Täuberich) hatte weiße Fügelfedern. Passt auch nicht zu Hohltauben...Sie sehen fast so aus, wie eine Mischung aus Ringeltauben und Hohltauben.
Petra


----------



## pema (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt weiß ich endlich, wer denn meine Meisenknödel so schnell wegfrißt

petra


----------



## Christine (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Hallo Petra,

wo hast Du die Spirale her - sowas brauch ich auch. Mir pulen die Krähen immer die Knödel aus dem Netz und weg sind sie :evil


----------



## pema (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Hallo Christine,
die habe ich mal per Zufall in einem Gartencenter (Augsburg) gefunden. Als ich noch eine nachkaufen wollte, gab es die schon nicht mehr

petra

Schau mal unter Meisenknödelhalter bei Ebay...gibt es dort in allen Variationen


----------



## Christine (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Moin,

Und ich dachte immer, Sperlingsfalken gibt es nur in Südasien...

Heute Nachmittag beobachtete ich, wie ein junger Spatz des öfteren eher unkoordiniert über Teich und Terrasse flatterte. Bei näherem Hinsehen konnte man erkennen, dass er Insekten verfolgte. Seine Eltern hätten nicht neben den Schwalben nisten sollen.... Der kleine Größenwahnsinnge versuchte nämlich __ Libellen zu fangen 

Wenn er morgen wieder kommt, versuche ich mal, ob ich ihn vor die Linse kriege...


----------



## gappakoenig (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

................der vorwitzige kleine Hausrotschwanz hat als erster das Nest am Carport verlassen, ist auf unserem Tisch gelandet und die Mutter sucht ihn! Jedenfalls war die Brut in diesem Jahr wieder erfolgreich!

Viele Grüße

Gerd


----------



## Majaberlin (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Suuuper!

Und die Mutter wird ihn schon finden .


----------



## Lucy79 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Bei uns war auch dieses Jahr weniger los ....  Meisen ( Blau-, Kohl,- Sumpf,- Haubenmeisen)  
Sperlinge, Grünfinken, Buchfink, 2 Kleiber, ein Stieglitz, Rotkehlchen  waren trotzdem da... auch ne rotzfrece Elster, deshalb hab ich nun auch einen Meisenknödelhalter


----------



## pema (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Hallo zusammen,
jetzt weiß ich auch, für wen die Buntspechtmama meine Meisenknödel plündert

Bin ich nicht schön...ganz die Mama

Und Wasser find ich auch schon interessant

petra


----------



## karsten. (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

schönes WE


----------



## Christine (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Mensch, Karsten, bei Euch sind die Amseln aber groß


----------



## karsten. (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

das machen wir so 

   









schönen Sonntag


----------



## pema (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Toll Karsten,
Kommen denn bei all dem Krähen- und Elsternbesuch noch andere Vögel in euren Garten?
Bei mir reicht eine landende Elster und alle Vögel flüchten schimpfend. 
Die Krähen schauen leider immer nur von hoher Warte aus in unseren Garten oder umrunden mal kurz den Teich. Mit welchem Futter hast du die denn angelockt?

petra


----------



## karsten. (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*



pema schrieb:


> Toll Karsten,
> Kommen denn bei all dem Krähen- und Elsternbesuch noch andere Vögel in euren Garten?.....



Klar ,das ganze Programm   

die Rabenvögel werden nur Abends gefüttert an einer bestimmten Stelle 
und auch nicht durchgehend 
(das Grundstück ist recht groß) 
mit Hunde oder Katzenfutter ("leckere Brocken in Soße") 

mfG


----------



## pema (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Hmm,
jetzt überleg ich doch, ob ich nicht auch ein Plätzchen finde. Hundefutter - o.k., da muß ich aber noch mit meinem Hund drüber reden...Aber der frisst ja auch oft genug das Fettfutter für die Vögel auf

petra


----------



## karsten. (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

[OT]Anhang anzeigen Merkblatt Vogelfindlinge.pdf[/OT]


----------



## Moonlight (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

"Ausnahmen, d.h. Hilfe bedürfen:
-alle verletzten Jung -und Altvögel"

Na das erklär mal den Tierärzten die die Behandlung ablehnen, weil es wilde Tiere sind und sie die Behandlung nicht bezahlen können. Für Umso macht hier leider kein TA etwas :evil

Mandy


----------



## karsten. (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

[OT]





> Na das erklär mal den Tierärzten die die Behandlung ablehnen, weil es wilde Tiere sind und sie die Behandlung nicht bezahlen können.
> Für Umso macht hier leider kein TA etwas
> 
> Mandy





das ist ... nicht korreckt  ! 

ich kenne mindestens 4 ! 

die Welt ist schlecht !

aber

nicht ganz  [/OT]


ich will auch nicht darüber nachdenken , dass unser Engagement für Wildtiere trotzdem einen 4 stelligen Betrag im Jahr beansprucht


----------



## lollo (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Hallo,

oh doch, leider ist es mittlerweile so, da die Mittel die Tierärzte bisher für die Behandlung von Wildtieren erhalten haben, gestrichen wurden.
Unsere Tierärztin hat uns bei der letzten Igelbehandlung darauf auch schon hingewiesen.

Ausnahmen wird es mit Sicherheit geben, wenn dann die restlichen Patienten den dreifachen GOT Satz zahlen.


----------



## mitch (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Hallo,

vorhin beim spazieren mit dem Wuff gesehen: *Weißstorch* (_Ciconia ciconia_) 

   

so ein frisch geackertes Feld ist ein tolles Büffet. da stört auch der Traktor ned


----------



## Gunnar (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

...den Storch hatten wir im April auch zu Besuch, der hat sich richtig satt gefressen.
Jetzt kommt er nicht mehr ran, denn das __ Schilf ist überall hoch gewachsen.


----------



## karsten. (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

hallo

 

20x 4 Drohnen und 3 Beo-Perlen 

aber hats schon gelernt "keine Panik mehr zu schieben" sondern ruft 

die hat wer an einem Greenpeace-info-stand abgeben 

normalerweise mag ich die Hippys nicht 
die versuchen am Strand mich immer wieder in Wasser zu schieben ......

mfG


----------



## Gunnar (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

...hab noch was - Eisvogel auf dem Steg am 23.06.2012
 

...und hier sind noch mehr Bilder von unserem Gast
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28805/page-3


----------



## pema (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Hallo Gunnar,
ich beneide dich
@ Karsten
Ist das eine junge Amsel? Und wer  greift sich einen Jungvogel, um ihn am Greenpeace-Stand abzugeben? (Habe ich doch so richtig verstanden...oder?)
In dem Alter hocken die doch normalerweise unter einem Busch und warten darauf, dass Vater oder Mutter mit den dicken Würmern kommen

petra


----------



## karsten. (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

eben !


----------



## pema (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Also doch richtig verstanden

Vielleicht noch mal der Hinweis darauf: Die meisten einheimischen Vögel verlassen das Nest und werden dann noch einige Zeit von den Eltern versorgt! 
Die sog. 'Ästlinge' sehen vielleicht hilflos aus...aber sie werden versorgt!
Wenn man so einen findet: bitte einige Zeit abwarten...meist tauchen die Eltern auf! Nur in absoluten Notfällen (Vogeljunges hockt mitten auf der Straße oder die Eltern tauchen stundenlang nicht auf) eingreifen. 

petra


----------



## karsten. (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Hallo 

gestern :

noch eine Amsel 

und Ihn .....
Garrulus glandarius

aber warscheinlich nur zur Kontrolle ,
scheint fit : 
frisst , kackt , schimpft , hackt , flüchtet 
 __ fliegen müssen wir noch üben 

mfG


----------



## gappakoenig (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Farbklecks im Wildblumenbeet - der Stieglitz.

Sie kommen jedes Jahr in unseren Garten und fressen die Samen der __ Wildblumen um unseren Teich.

V.G.

Gerd


----------



## karsten. (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Hallo

das Video hätte ich auch unter dem "Einbrechertread" oder bei Moonlights "Klopfanfrage" zeigen können 

mfG


----------



## gappakoenig (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Hallo, 

hatten heute im Garten diesen Vogel zu Besuch. Habe ihn vorher noch nicht gesehen. Kennt jemand dieses Exemplar?

Viele Grüße

Gerd


----------



## bilderzaehler (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Bin nicht ganz sicher,aber ich denke, das ist ein weiblicher Würger . . . Raubwürger? Rotrückenwürger? Auf jeden Fall mag ich auch so nen Garten


----------



## gappakoenig (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Hallo Thomas,

danke Dir für den wirklich interessanten Hinweis auf diese Vogelart. Auf die Idee wäre ich nie gekommen. Der Schnabel hat in der Tat etwas von einem Würger. Leider ist unser Garten nicht der Lebensraum für diesen Vogel. War vielleicht ein Durchzügler?

Viele Grüße

Gerd


----------



## blackbird (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Hi zusammen, 

wir hatten gestern früh beim Frühstück die Terrassentüren offen und hörten auf einmal ein recht lautes Flügelschlagen. Ein großer __ Fischreiher landete dann eher tolpatschig neben dem Regenerationsbereich und überprüfte das Speisenangebot. Hab mir zwar sofort den (fast immer) bereitliegenden Fotoapparat genommen, aber da war der Kollege ob des spärlich gedeckten Tisches schon wieder am Starten... 

Netter Anblick, wenngleich bei Fischhaltern verständlicherweise nicht gern gesehen.

Viele Grüße, Tim


----------



## Moonlight (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*



karsten. schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> das Video hätte ich auch unter dem "Einbrechertread" oder bei Moonlights "Klopfanfrage" zeigen können
> 
> mfG



Na der Vogel ist ja auch nicht schlecht ... 
Karsten, mein klopfen damals klang genauso ... also doch ein Specht 
Hast Du an der Stelle jetzt ein Loch im Holz? Oder an was hat der Specht denn geklopft?!

@ Tim,
verrate dem bloß nicht wo der Tisch reichlicher gedeckt ist. Das wird sonst seine Henkersmahlzeit 

Mandy


----------



## Tabor12 (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Ich habe gerade diesen Thread entdeckt und möchte auch ein paar Fotos von meinem Futterhäuschen von heuer im Winter einstellen.
Von Blaumeise, Stieglitz und Tannenmeise - immer was los an der Futterstelle 

LG Irene


----------



## butzbacher (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*



gappakoenig schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hatten heute im Garten diesen Vogel zu Besuch. Habe ihn vorher noch nicht gesehen. Kennt jemand dieses Exemplar?
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ist auf jeden Fall ein Neuntöter, ob weiblich oder Jungvogel wag ich nicht nicht zu bestimmen.

Gruß André


----------



## gappakoenig (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Hallo André,

danke Dir auch für die Aufklärung! Darauf wäre ich nicht gekommen. Bei uns im weiteren Umland gibt es Neuntöter - ich habe aber selbst noch keinen bewußt gesehen. War dann sicher ein Glücksfall.

Viele Grüße

Gerd


----------



## bilderzaehler (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*



butzbacher schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist auf jeden Fall ein Neuntöter, ob weiblich oder Jungvogel wag ich nicht nicht zu bestimmen.
> 
> Gruß André



ach ja, neuntöter . . . danke, der gehörtauch zu den würgern. eigentlich eher spießer, so wie die ihre beute lagern *grins*

gruß . . . thomas


----------



## Gunnar (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Tolle Bilder hier zu sehen!

Bei uns sind seit vielen Jahren täglich die Schwalben im Tiefflug unterwegs. Ob wir auf der Terrasse sitzen oder nicht, ob wir baden oder nicht ....auch mit der Luftmatratze im Teich, die Schwalben lassen sich nicht von ihrem Ritual abhalten.
Manchmal kommen sie im zehner Geschwader oder mehr, manchmal sind es nur eins...zwei ...drei Schwalben.
Es ist jedenfalls immer das gleich Bild (gut auf den Fotos zu erkennen).......Anflug aus geringer Höhe........dann kurz über der Wasseroberfläche Schnabel auf.....Wasseraufnahme oder fressen??? an der Wasseroberfläche....dann Abflug und das ganze von vorn. Immer gut anzusehen! Auch die Flugkünste der Schwalben sind sehr zu bewundern!

Ist es nun nur Wasseraufnahme der Schwalben, oder beobachten wir täglich etwas anderes....wer kennt sich hier aus??

Mit der neuen Cam. habe ich mal versucht eine Bilderserie zu erstellen - bin mit dem Ergebnis noch nicht ganz so zufrieden - die Schwalben sind so unheimlich schnell!!!
Aber ich bin guter Hoffnung und werde weiter Fotos machen!


----------



## Eva-Maria (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Tolle Bilder Gunnar,
DAS ist nicht einfach zu fotografieren,
so schnell wie diese Vögel immer unterwegs sind!


----------



## minotaurus (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Hallo Gunnar,

tolle Bilderfolge!! 

Wenn ich nicht irre dient dieses "Ritual" der Wasseraufnahme um die Nester Bauen zu 
können, ähnlich wie bei __ Wespen bzw. __ Hornissen, welche sich häufiger mal in unserem 
kleinen Teich bedienen. Zwar nicht mit solch eindrucksvollen Flugmanövern, aber doch schon 
interessant zu beobachten. Erst wird Holz geraspelt, dann Wasser getankt und dann geht es 
ab zum Nestbau.

Viele Grüße
Heiko


----------



## Gunnar (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

...ist natürlich totaler Quatsch, dass die Schwalben täglich bei uns an den Teich kommen!
  ...ich meinte so von März/April bis September...den Rest sind sie ja im warmen Süden Urlaub machen.....grins.

  @Eva-Maria - hast recht, aber das muss noch besser werden!

  @Heiko - interessant....also doch nicht nur Teich leer trinken-haha

  Hab noch zwei Fotos - mit einem Doppel und Spiegelbild+Einzelakrobat


----------



## gappakoenig (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Hallo Gunnar,

tolle Schwalben-Spiegelbilder! 

Viele Grüße

Gerd


----------



## pema (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Hallo zusammen,
also die Blagen können ganz schön nerven
Vati ist schon ganz zerrupft und der 'Kleine' schon fast größer als er...aber den Schnabel immer ganz weit aufreißen - das hat er noch nicht verlernt

petra


----------



## Digicat (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Servus

An meiner Ganzjahresfütterung neulich ...


----------



## karsten. (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*



Moonlight schrieb:


> .............
> Karsten, mein klopfen damals klang genauso ... also doch ein Specht
> Hast Du an der Stelle jetzt ein Loch im Holz? Oder an was hat der Specht denn geklopft?!
> ............




  in dem von der Sonne (reine Südseite) verdörtem 100jährigen Brett 
gibts bestimmt nix . 
warscheinlich hat der Specht zu oft mit dem Kopf ......


----------



## Christine (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Hi Karsten,

der wollte ne Einliegerwohnung bauen 

Hab neulich mal einen Bericht über Fassadenkletterer gesehen, die an mehrstöckigen Wohnhäusern die nachträgliche aufgebrachte Fassadendämmung reparieren, weil Spechte dort als Untermieter einziehen wollten.

http://www.abendblatt.de/hamburg/ar...pechte-zerstoeren-neue-Fassaden-Daemmung.html


----------



## karsten. (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

solche Bilder von "gelochten" WDVS Fassaden hab ich auch

zu googeln auch unter "problemspecht" 

da gibt es doch ernährungsmäßig für Spechte wirklich nichts zu holen


----------



## Andrea H. (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Hallo, das ist ja ulkig, seit Tagen sehe ich im Garten Löcher in den Ameisenhäufchen, nun weiß ich ja wer das ist. 
Danke, man lernt ja nie aus.

Andrea


----------



## karsten. (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*



karsten. schrieb:


> solche Bilder von "gelochten" WDVS Fassaden hab ich auch
> 
> zu googeln auch unter "problemspecht"
> 
> da gibt es doch ernährungsmäßig für Spechte wirklich nichts zu holen




kleiner Nachtrag :
 

und in der Nachbarschaft 

  


mfG


----------



## karsten. (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

das ist *Waldo*

 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







er ist jetzt greifvogelgerecht umgezogen 


die Fütterung hätte uns auf Dauer in eine Gewissenskriese gestürzt


----------



## PeterBoden (16. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Heute am Sonntagmorgen war wieder einmal Hochbetrieb am Teich, bei dem Badebetrieb der Vogelschar war zum ersten Mal ein Buntspecht zu sehen.
Allerdings saß er -nachdem die Kamera einsatzbereit war- bereits auf einem kleinen Apfelbaum direkt neben der Badestelle:

Da ist doch etwas:
     


unter der Rinde vielleicht?


----------



## gappakoenig (18. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

.........die Lieblingssamen finden unsere Stieglitze jetzt an der Cosmea  - sie kommen jetzt auch mit ihren erwachsenen Jungen.

Viele Grüße aus dem Rheinland

Gerd


----------



## Fenja (19. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Oh, toll... bei uns nisten in diesem Jahr Kohlmeisen im Nistkasten vom Kirschbaum, sehr süß die Familie


----------



## Eva-Maria (29. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Gestern Nachmittag staunte ich nicht schlecht,
erstmalig ein Buntspecht bei uns auf der Terrasse, hockte er in einem der mit Herbstblumen bestückten Hängekörbe.... wo eine halbe Kokusnuss mit Futter drin liegt


----------



## gappakoenig (8. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Es hat stark geschneit: Vogelhaus  und Winterfutter waren sehr gefragt. So konnte ich die ersten Fotos schießen.

Viele Grüße aus dem z.Zt. ungewöhnlich verschneiten Rheinland!

Gerd


----------



## canis (10. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Hallo Gerd

Sehr schöne Fotos, danke fürs zeigen!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Hi,

schade das ich vor 5 Tagen den rasanten Turmfalkenbesuch am Futterhäuschen net knipsen konnte

MfG Frank


----------



## Lucy79 (18. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

@ __ Knoblauchkröte

bei uns wartet der Falke immer, bis die Meisen etc.. wieder in der Tanne sitzen, dann schiesst er da rein.....  ans Futterhaus ist er bei uns bisher noch nicht gekommen....  hab mich schon irre erschreckt, weil er mal ganz dicht an mir vorbei ist


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Hi Susanne,

an den Körnern hatte der Turmfalke ja auch kein Interesse gehabt, der hatte ebenfalls viel mehr Lust auf das leckere frisches Geflügel was sich da an der Futterstelle tummelte

die Spatzen, Meisen, Amseln, Bergfinken u.a. saßen danach auch erst mal ne Stunde bibbernd unter/in den Rhododendren nebenan bevor sie sich langsam wieder raustrautenrh

MfG Frank


----------



## Digicat (19. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Guten morgen

Bist du Dir mit dem Falken sicher, Frank ?

Denke es könnte sich um einen Sperber gehandelt haben ...

 
Dieser Sperber saß mitten in meiner Fütterung ...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Hi Helmut,

ja bin mit dem Falken sicher, ich hab nämlich noch keinen Sperber im Rüttelflug in der Luft stehen die Lage peilen und sich dann fast senkrecht nach unter auf die am Boden rumhüpfende unaufmerksame Beute stürzen sehen - Erfolg hatte er aber keinen gehabt da ihm wohl ein paar Zweige der Sternmagnolie im Weg waren. Die Färbung entsprach auch gar nicht nem Sperber (hatte blaugrauen Kopf, orangebraune gefleckte Rückseite, dunkle Flügelspitzen und die Brust hatte auch nur ein paar Punkte)

MfG Frank


----------



## Digicat (19. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Servus Frank

Ich habe auch noch keinen Sperber rütteln gesehen 

Na dann ...

Angenehme Arbeitswoche
Helmut


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

vor einigen Tagen erstmalig einen Dompfaff am Futterhaus gehabt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Hi Helmut,

schon mal das Video von dem Sperber gesehen der seine zu große Beute (ne Elster) im Gartenteich ertränkt:shock

MfG Frank


----------



## Michael der 2. (19. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Hi Frank

Hab mich gerade mal auf die Suche nach diesem Video gemacht und muss echt sagen, dass der Sperber da richtig schlau ist, Hammer... Voll skrupellos


----------



## ron (20. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Schönes Bild von dem Sperber Helmut!

Von Wegen Video: habt ihr das gesehen: http://www.nrk.no/kultur-og-underholdning/1.10847515

So gefährlich können Adler sein. Klauen einfach die kleine Kinder im Park....

Zumindest wollten das die Filmer uns weis machen. Der Adler kommt (ein Kaiseradler kommt aber in Canada nicht vor, und das Kind ist eine Puppe mit den gleichen Kleider wie das Kind kurzer Zeit später. Das Ganze war wohl von Falkeniere arrangiert.

Ron


----------



## Tabor12 (20. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0Ycdt-agOA

unglaublich ...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Hi Ron

gibt ja auch noch größere Vögel als Adler, manche davon sind auch in Europa anzutreffen

Das hier müßte ein Gänsegeier (Gyps fulvus) gewesen sein der mir beim wandern in Südfrankreich vor 10 Wochen überm Kopf kreiste

MfG Frank


----------



## Christine (20. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*



ron schrieb:


> So gefährlich können Adler sein. Klauen einfach die kleine Kinder im Park....
> 
> Zumindest wollten das die Filmer uns weis machen.



Nein, das ist ein Projekt von Filmstudenten im Rahmen ihres Studiums. Alles gestellt. Zumindest wollte uns das unsere Tageszeitung weiß machen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Hi Christine,

das das mit dem Adlerangriff ein Fake von Filmfritzen war hat Ron ganz unten auch schon drunter stehen

MfG Frank


----------



## Christine (20. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Hallo Frank, 

Ron hab ich doch zitiert, oder?  Nur wollten uns die FIlmemacher nichts weiß machen, die selbst haben das nämlich nicht "als echt" veröffentlicht.


----------



## ron (20. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Hast schon recht Christine. Meine Aussage war nicht ganz richtig, aber wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, war es das Ziel der Studenten zu zeigen, wie wir heute verarscht werden können.

LG

Ron


----------



## Christine (20. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Ja, und das ist ja nur ein Beispiel - ich möchte nicht wissen, was wir alles so glauben, was in Wirklichkeit ein Fake ist. 
Ich bin sicher, mir würden einige Schuppen von den Augen fallen...


----------



## butzbacher (20. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Ron
> 
> gibt ja auch noch größere Vögel als Adler, manche davon sind auch in Europa anzutreffen
> 
> ...



Hallo Frank,

das ist ein Gändegeier - 100%ig

Gruß André


----------



## Lucy79 (21. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

dazu fällt mir der hier ein ;-)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTt7pSav8ts


----------



## ron (22. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Hallo Susanne,

so sind die meiste Bilder von Eulen entstanden: es wurde einen Tisch eingerichtet, damit das Ganze ausieht wie ein Waldboden und mit zahmen Mäusen (die angeblich gezüchtet werden für Laborversuche und deswegen nicht runterspringen). Und dann werden Kamera, Blitze und eine Lichtschranke aufgestellt. Morgens werden die Bilder abgeholt...

LG

Ron


----------



## karsten. (28. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Hallo 
kleine Fußnote 

Anhang anzeigen Clip012.mp3 
Anhang anzeigen Clip011.mp3


ich hoffe ihr könnt die Clips starten .

das sind Töne Einer Saatkrähe (ganz allein) beim "Spass" mit
"Kieferzapfen mit Grillen in Kokosfett" 


heimlich mit dem Handy aufgenommen , bei einer offensichtlichen Aufnahme
schweigt sie sich aus .........

mfG


----------



## Eva-Maria (28. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

DER saß heute keine 30 m von unserer Futterstelle entfernt 
auf einem Zaunpflock.. Bursche, Bursche... lass' Dich erwischen!!


----------

